# Merritt Handbook for Civil Engineers



## Blu1913 (Oct 23, 2006)

anyone have this, and is it really a necessity in the exam?


----------



## GTScott (Oct 23, 2006)

I have never even heard of it. Is it competition to the CERM?


----------



## Blu1913 (Oct 23, 2006)

It mentioned in the "prepare your exam kits" section of the CERM


----------



## reneem (Sep 11, 2011)

Anyone know anything about this? I found it online but no sure why it would be valuable.


----------



## dmparri3 (Sep 11, 2011)

I bought it for the April 2011 exam and honestly, I rarely used it in my studying and never used it during the exam. It's a good all-in-one reference that any civil engineer could use but it's really not a necessity for the exam. Just my opinion.


----------



## ptatohed (Sep 12, 2011)

At $106, I'd let it go. You won't need it.


----------

